# my two new ratties!!!



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I got these two kids from a lady I met on craig's list. 
they already have names, but I think I might change them.

the Platinum with the incomplete blaze is called Mabon. I'm thinking of changing that to Gulliver or Gully.
the lilac hooded is named Paikea, which I'm re-naming Gilligan. or Gil.

They came home on Sunday, my birthday. Gully is from a breeder and Gil is from a petstore. almost a year old.

they love hiding from me under my dresser when I want to go to bed and get into _everything_. 
Gil is good at doing his business in the designated litterbox, but Gully thinks he's too sophisticated for such things most of the time.

both climb on me when I'm reading, but refuse to be petted or scritched and don't care for being picked up. I'll work on that, I suppose.
they haven't been out of my room yet, but once they're not as skittish, they can broaden their territory.

chillin' in (and on) their box








messy. hahah








gully's came to say hello.








no, I wasn't just chewing on your fabric. must have been that other one.








hmph.








finally using the hammock.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

They are both very handsome. I love the markings. I remember looking at your cage when you made a post about it a while back and thinking "So cute!"

I am glad to see some ratties appreciating it.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I remember that cage too ^_^

I love Gil's lips in the first picture! They're both very cute boys with great colors!


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks!

Gilligan is slightly more skittish but more explorative. and has a really big head.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

oh what beauties!! Congrats on the new additions!!


----------

